# Solicitor for Attestation / Apostille in Dubai



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I need some of my educational cert's attested to process for a role here in duba.
I'm told I need to see a solicitor for this service.
Any recommendations on one who won't take me for a ride?
Thanks!

Edit: More googling helped me find

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10731-apostille-services.html - 4000dhs for australian attestation (wow!)


----------

